
Ask HN: How can VoIP providers offer unlimited? - drchiu
I sometimes see unlimited VOIP companies offer unlimited plans. Looking at services like Twilio, voip.ms, etc, there is clearly a cost associated with running infrastructure and connecting to different telephone networks. How can some providers provide unlimited, even when considering that some abusive users could easily run up the tab?
======
pwg
One possibility comes to mind:

The unlimited plans are the externally visible manifestation of the fact that
the actual costs of delivery of the service are so low that the profit from
the non-abusive users far outweigh any loss incurred by the abusive users.

